
Apple Open Source - vijaydev
http://opensource.apple.com/
======
bad_user
I don't know why, but it's worth comparing it with ...
<http://code.google.com/> and <http://www.microsoft.com/opensource/>

I really can't put my finger on it, but the message from those pages kind of
show what kind of companies they are ...

* Apple doesn't care much, but here, a clean design with links to resources

* Google is like ... hey, we're cool open-source people, come join

* Microsoft is like ... "we partner with open source-based businesses and communities", bla, bla, here's a list of news

~~~
buster
i would just like to mention the following (yes, i think google rocks, when i
look at where google participates in open source):

<http://code.google.com/soc/2005/>

<http://code.google.com/soc/2006/>

<http://code.google.com/soc/2007/>

<http://code.google.com/soc/2008/>

if thats not enough, we can go ahead with open source OS (android, chromium,
hired linux kernel devs), browsers (chrome, firefox participation), python, go
language.. just out of my head of course ;)

on the other side we have companies that just try to conform to
licenses.Atleast that's my impression. I am wondering how open source
contribution from apple or MS would look like if there where no GPL but only
BSD licensed software.. (now, i'll most probably be bashed for trolling,
sorry.)

~~~
Zev
_I am wondering how open source contribution from apple or MS would look like
if there where no GPL but only BSD licensed software.._

For Apple, probably the same. Most of their open source software is under the
APSL, or (more frequently) BSD or Apache 2 licenses. I can't think of any
(L)GPL'd project _started_ by Apple.

~~~
xpaulbettsx
Microsoft makes a majority of its F/OSS software as the MS-PL which is
functionally equivalent to BSD licensed.

~~~
Zev
Fair enough. I deliberately avoided commenting on how it would look for
Microsoft, since I'm not at all knowledgeable on Microsoft's open source
policy.

------
gojomo
It's also fun to go to the iPhone's page:

Settings > General > About > Legal

Lost of licenses and attributions you might not otherwise expect!

------
runn1ng
This is not completely a new site, but good to know, so +1

also, consider having a look at <http://www.macosforge.org/>

------
sern
Interesting that the Objective-C runtime has a VS solution file and Windows
#ifs: <http://www.opensource.apple.com/source/objc4/objc4-437.1/>

~~~
intregus
Objective-C has bee around for a long time, and certainly isn't just for
Cocoa/Apple.

~~~
sern
Objective-C only continued to exist past the 80s because of Apple/NeXT. And
the closest thing it has to a formal definition is the source code to Apple's
GCC fork.

------
aprime
Is it possible to create an iphone app and put it on just _your iphone_ (i.e.
no distribution) using this software ?

Ofcourse I mean without jail-breaking the iphone or without enrolling in the
iphone developer program.

Has anyone here tried this?

~~~
rodyancy
You will have to pay apple $99 a year to be able to provision for your phone.
That same $99 will allow you to distribute through the App Store, and on up to
100 devices outside of the app store. Right now, you pay to provision on
phones, even if you aren't interested in distribution.

It is possible to create the app and run it in a simulator using some of these
tools.

------
Ennis
Apple's open source page is as useful as having Tivo's open source code. If
they won't let me code for the iphone on my pc then it's hardly useful or
open.

------
icco
Nice to see, but in my mind this is just "Oh hey look at all of the FOSS
software we are using but not providing back to."

Sure they did do CUPS, but what else has apple given back to the open source
community, besides another source mirror?

~~~
mbrubeck
_"Oh hey look at all of the FOSS software we are using but not providing back
to."_

This page is just a central place for Apple to publish the corresponding
source code for all of their released software. Among other things, this is a
simple way to comply with licenses that require source availability, like the
GPL.

 _"What else has apple given back to the open source community..?"_

They released all their work on WebKit (including a whole new JavaScript VM)
since forking it from KHTML, and have also done a good job of managing it as a
real open source project (i.e. accepting outside bug reports and
contributions, and giving commit privileges to people outside of Apple).

They've also made major contributions to LLVM, and released Clang (their LLVM-
based compiler for C/C++/ObjC).

~~~
simonw
"All right... all right... but apart from better sanitation and medicine and
education and irrigation and public health and roads and a freshwater system
and baths and public order... what have the Romans done for us?"

~~~
davidw
They've done a few nice things (let's say the baths, but not much else), but
their instincts are certainly not friendly towards openness. It's tactical
cooperation, kind of like in the saturday morning cartoons where there's
always one episode where the bad guy has to cooperate with the good guy for
some reason, and it turns out they work well together, and the good guy
suggests the bad guy give up his evil ways, but it of course never happens.

